

Beta Testing Is Dead - oscar-the-horse
http://www.horsesaysinternet.com/web-medium/beta-testing-is-dead/

======
zbowling
Everything has it's limits. Google and Facebook don't release much without
testing internally for a while. Neither does Twitter.

~~~
oscar-the-horse
and that could be their downfall. the bigger the company, the bigger the ego.

they do have brand considerations though. so skunkworks and separate brands
for each app.

it loses the leverage of being attached to the main entity. but innovation is
so critical it's worth it imo.

for features it's valid to take a small percentage of traffic and test. it's
what facebook do. they get statistically significant results in a short period
of time.

------
bitdiddle
It's been dead for a long time from what I can tell

~~~
oscar-the-horse
that may be true. and that's a good thing.

